# افضل شرح لبرنامج الاند ديسك توب



## عزت محروس (22 مايو 2009)

طبعاًالبرنامج لا يحتاج الى تعريف فهو البرنامج الشهير لاند ديسك توب الذى يمكنك من عمل
خرائط كنتورية
حساب كميات الحفر والردم
عمل القطاعات الطولية والعرضية
وهذا برأى افضل شرح للاستفادة من هذا البرنامج
راجياً من الله ان يستفيد منة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء
وهذا رابط التحميل
AUTODESK LAND DESKTOP 2006 TUTORIALS.pdf


----------



## ali992 (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب ولكن لم يفتح الملف عندي
ربما نسخة الأكروبات ريدر غير مناسبة سأعيد المحاولة لاحقا بإذن الله 
و أرجو منك إعادة تدقيقه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزت محروس (22 مايو 2009)

اخى الحبيب أؤكد للك انة لا توجد مشكلة فى فتح الملف لذللك راجع نسخة الاكروبات لديك او قم بتنزيل نسخة اخرى احدث


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا يا صديقي على هذا المجهود ولكن للاسف الملف غير موجود


----------



## eng_khalaf (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولاكن الملف غيرموجود بالفعل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم جزيت خيرا لكن لايوجد شىء


----------



## مزن محمود (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور يعطيك العافية
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياخى لكن بالفعل الملف غير موجود ياريت تحملة مرة اخرى


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 مايو 2009)

اليكم الكتاب اللاند 2006 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94642953/d885ae6b/AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html
ان شاء الله تجدوا الفائدة


----------



## عزت محروس (23 مايو 2009)

اولا اسف على التأخير 
اننى اؤكد ان الرابط شغال وقد تاكدت منة الان وقمت بتنزيل الكتاب منة 
وهو رابط مباشر ولا اعرف اين المشكلة


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي عزت محروس على هذا الكتاب القييم


----------



## عزت محروس (23 مايو 2009)

حبيبى شكراً على مرورك الجميل واسعدنى ردك


----------



## هانى عامر (23 مايو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسيم85 (23 مايو 2009)

أخي عزت ... هذه هي الرسالة التي تلقيتها عندما حاولت تحميل الملف






جاري تحميل الكتاب من الرابط الذي وضعه الأخ علي محمد الهراامة .... والشكر الجزيل للإثنين


----------



## عزت محروس (24 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسف مرة اخرى 
ولكنى قد رفعت الكتاب على موقع اخر 
وهذا هو الرابط الجديد http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## عزت محروس (24 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسف مرة اخرى 
ولكنى قد رفعت الكتاب على موقع اخر 
وهذا هو الرابط الجديد http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## عزت محروس (24 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسف مرة اخرى 
ولكنى قد رفعت الكتاب على موقع اخر 
وهذا هو الرابط الجديد http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## adel104 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً
فقد قال رسول الله (ص):- من صنع له معروف فقال لفاعله جزاك الله خيراً فقد أجزل في الثناء.
أو كما قال صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## ali992 (25 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي و ألف شكر*



عزت محروس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اسف مرة اخرى
> ولكنى قد رفعت الكتاب على موقع اخر
> وهذا هو الرابط الجديدhttp://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__autodesk_land_desktop_2006_tutorials.html


جزاك الله خيرا هذه النسخة رائعة


----------



## محمد أمين ملحيس (26 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على الكتاب


----------



## باسم الخير (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وادخلك الجنه بحق محمد واله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2009)

عزت محروس قال:


> اولا اسف على التأخير
> اننى اؤكد ان الرابط شغال وقد تاكدت منة الان وقمت بتنزيل الكتاب منة
> وهو رابط مباشر ولا اعرف اين المشكلة


 الاخ العزيز عزت محروس شكرا علي المجهود 
ولكن حقيقة الملف غير موجود بتاريخ اليوم26\5\2009 الساعة 11:14 مساء بتوقيت مكة 

ودي رد الموقع


----------



## eng: issa (26 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على الكتاب


----------



## eng: issa (26 مايو 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً على الكتاب*​


----------



## عزت محروس (27 مايو 2009)

اسف با بشمهندس دفع الله ولكنى رفعتة على رابط اخر وشكرا لكل من رد على الموضوع
 وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## محمدين علي (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## كروم (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور و ما قصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت محروس (29 مايو 2009)

سعيد جدا بردودكم ويا اخوانى انى ارى هذا الكتاب بالفعل افضل شرح لمن اراد تعلم هذا البرنامج


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

:67:مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخ على وان شاء الله للامام دائما وبستنى منك كل جديد
وياريت لو عندك شرح زى هذا بس لبرنامج earth work ترفعه وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وعليك


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

:63:مليون شكر ليك يا م/عزت على الكتاب الجميل والشرح الاجمل ياريت شرح لبرنامج earth work ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

:14::33::33:مشكور جدا يااخ على ع الشرح الجميل دا وبننتظر الجديد منك دائما وياريت لو عندك شرح لبرنامج earthwork يبقى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ROUDS (31 مايو 2009)




----------



## odwan (1 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع ولكن الملف غير موجود الرجاء ضغطه ومن ثم إعادة الرفع 
ومشكووووووووورررررررر مرة أخرى


----------



## سبع الليل (1 يونيو 2009)

الملف موجود وبارك الله في من ألفه ورفعه


----------



## سبع الليل (1 يونيو 2009)

مرة أخرى أشكر العضو لرفعه لهذا الملف الرائع 

وها أنا ذا أرفعه مرة أخرى لكم أخوتي الأفاضل 

على الحساب الخاص بي في سيرفر Ifile.it

لكم الرابط ولا أريد منكم إلا الدعاء 
http://ifile.it/od2k7y6/autodesk_land_desktop_2006_tutorials.rar


----------



## مهندس احمد سلامه (1 يونيو 2009)

انا دخلت وجيت احمل الشرح فتحلى صفحه انى غير مسموح ليا بالتحميل اخد البيرميشن ازاى ومنين انا محتاج الشرح ده ضرورى وفى اسرع وقت
برجاء الرد بسرعه للاهميه


----------



## عزت محروس (2 يونيو 2009)

مهندس احمد سلامه قال:


> انا دخلت وجيت احمل الشرح فتحلى صفحه انى غير مسموح ليا بالتحميل اخد البيرميشن ازاى ومنين انا محتاج الشرح ده ضرورى وفى اسرع وقت
> برجاء الرد بسرعه للاهميه


 
الشكر كل الشكر لكل من رد عن الموضوع
الما بالنسبة لكيفية التحميل اخىم/ احمد سلامة
فقم بنسخ الرابط التالى ثم لصقة فى انترنت اكسبلورر
http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

:28: وقل ربي زدني علما :28:​


----------



## يحيى جمال (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
جاري التحميل


----------



## عزت محروس (8 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## houssein_zenhom (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## عزت محروس (15 يوليو 2009)




----------



## كوردستان (15 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## موسى بركة (16 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و سدد خطاكم وجعلكم ذخراً للإسلام


----------



## عزت محروس (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين قامو بالرد على الموضوع


----------



## نزار داود (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ع المعلومات القيمه


----------



## كوردستان (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك بارك 
بارك بارك
بارك بارك
بارك بارك
بارك بارك 
بارك بارك
بارك بارك
بارك بارك  
بارك بارك
بارك بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المساح التقني (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## kanan (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يااخي لكن الملف غير مةجود


----------



## عزت محروس (3 أغسطس 2009)

الشرح موجود على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## info (4 أغسطس 2009)

كيف يمكن تنصيب برنامج اللاند مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عماد واصف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الشروحات واين الاعضاء وهل المنتدى يعمل الان


----------



## mousa mohammad (9 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you very very much


----------



## ziad515 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحرمناك أخي العزيز وشكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*



*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

مشككككوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## husen88 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياأخي الريم أن هذا الرابط غير فعال


----------



## hosh123 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

جزاك الله خيراً 

هذا هو رابط الكتاب لمن لا يعمل الرابط معه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94642953/d885ae6b/AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## الفهداوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رعد اسحق (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا والله شرح بالتفصيل الممل


----------



## houssein_zenhom (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## زغلى (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

مشككور بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين محمد فجر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

علي محمد الهراامه قال:


> اليكم الكتاب اللاند 2006
> http://www.4shared.com/file/94642953/d885ae6b/autodesk_land_desktop_2006_tutorials.html
> ان شاء الله تجدوا الفائدة



السلام عليكم اخي العزيز في نسخة الاند دسك توب 2009 لا تظهر قائمة الكروسكشن الخاصة برسم المقاطع العرضية ارجو توضيح كيفية اظهار القائمة مع الشكر والتقدير لشخصكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (6 أبريل 2013)

File Not Found


----------



## ghassanzamzam (13 مايو 2013)

ارجوكم ان تساعدوني في كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم علي برنامج اللاند 2009 وكم جزيل الشكر


----------

